# ASCII Art Effekt bei Videos wie bei Pro7 Trailer



## ze_sniper1 (31. August 2003)

Hallo!

Habe vor kurzem einen Pro7 eigenen Trailer im TV gesehen. Dieser Trailer besteht nur aus sich bewegenden Zeichen ASCII. (2 Personen) Wie macht man so was?

mfg
ze_sniper1


----------



## Tim C. (31. August 2003)

Ich kanns mir grade nicht so recht vorstelen. Kannst du das näher ausführen ? Waren die zwei Menschen "Fotorealistisch" oder Comic mäßig ? 3d ? 2d ? Hast du evtl. sogar ein Bild davon ?


----------



## Mark (31. August 2003)

@Tim:

Habe extra auf Pro7 umgeschaltet  
Soweit ich weiß ist das der Spot für's Teletext.
Ich meine fast, das ist nur eine Maske in Menschenform über einem Textwirrwarr, kann mich aber auch irren.
Ansonsten wäre wohl eine Buchstabentextur auf 3D-Mensch nötig...


----------



## Tim C. (31. August 2003)

Genau darauf wollte ich anspielen. Entweder ne Maske über (animiertem) Hintergrund in After Effects für 2d und bei 3d würde man kaum um ein 3d Programm herum kommen.


----------

